# Scrubbing washcloths



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

I've taken Red Hearts Scrubby and Knit Picks Dishy or Peaches and Cream yarn, used a simple washcloth pattern to come up with these. My family loves them. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Com (May 3, 2014)

Great idea! I have some of the scrubby yarn, but wasn't sure what to do with it!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Annette1166 said:


> I've taken Red Hearts Scrubby and Knit Picks Dishy or Peaches and Cream yarn, used a simple washcloth pattern to come up with these. My family loves them.
> Thanks for looking


So clever. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Now I just love that idea of using the Scrubby yarn on only a corner!


----------



## Frannyran (Dec 3, 2015)

Great idea I'd like to try it


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Annette1166 said:


> I've taken Red Hearts Scrubby and Knit Picks Dishy or Peaches and Cream yarn, used a simple washcloth pattern to come up with these. My family loves them.
> Thanks for looking


wonderful idea

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

You are so creative! A very practical kitchen tool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Now I just need to find scrubber yarn. I have tons of dishcloth yarn. I am looking forward to trying the same. My DH who does dishes can never find a scrubby that is just right.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea! My aunt makes dishcloths all the time so will pass this idea along to her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Was the scrubby yarn knit 1st or last? Just checking as I have sensitive hands to knitting scratchy yarn. Some make my fingers raw as I let the tension run through my fingers. Wore band aids last time. :-(


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Clever! Great idea to combine the two.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

This will supplant the idea of knitting 2 yarns together and the scrubby being too thick to wring out etc. This should provide the best of both.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

SOOO sensible! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

I started with the scrubby first then continued on with the cotton yarn.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Where do you find the Red Heart Scrubby Yarn? Can you only buy it online? Thanks


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Now I just love that idea of using the Scrubby yarn on only a corner!


That's such a great idea!!


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

Sue Anna said:


> Where do you find the Red Heart Scrubby Yarn? Can you only buy it online? Thanks


I ordered mine off the Red Heart website. But you could try your local JoAnn Fabrics or Michaels.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Sue Anna said:


> Where do you find the Red Heart Scrubby Yarn? Can you only buy it online? Thanks


My local WalMart has red only and the price is cheaper that Michaels or HobbyLobby. Michaels has a limited supply but they do have it.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you still use the washer and drier with that combination of yarn or do you need to air dry them? Good idea


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very clever idea. Thanks


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I have looked at Walmart and Michael's and not seen it. I will try again and hope it isn't regional!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

How very clever of you. Thanks for the idea! You can be sure there will be several at my house once I find the scrubby yarn.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

What a terrific idea! 
Knitters are such clever, clever people.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sue Anna said:


> Thanks, I have looked at Walmart and Michael's and not seen it. I will try again and hope it isn't regional!


You might try finding it at Walmart online, then selecting the "pickup" option. Sometimes they'll ship it to the store nearest to you so you can pick it up (no shipping charge).


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sue Anna said:


> Thanks, I have looked at Walmart and Michael's and not seen it. I will try again and hope it isn't regional!


You might try finding it at Walmart online, then selecting the "pickup" option. Sometimes they'll ship it to the store nearest to you so you can pick it up (no shipping charge).

ETA: I just ordered a couple to be picked up.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow what a great idea. I saw the Red Heart Scrubby yarn the last time was at Joann's. After seeing your wash cloths I could kick myself.


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Can you still use the washer and drier with that combination of yarn or do you need to air dry them? Good idea
> 
> They are washer and dryer proof


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What a cool way to use the scrubby yarn!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Found mine at Walmart


----------



## sboneil (Jun 4, 2011)

I found the Scrubby yearn at Hobby Lobby but they probably have it at the other big craft stores too.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. Someone said that they had used scrubby on one end; but no details.Did you use scrubby yarn--single--double--or along with cotton for scrubby end.


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

i like your dish cloths


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Sue Anna said:


> Where do you find the Red Heart Scrubby Yarn? Can you only buy it online? Thanks


Joann's has it.


----------



## Junebugfl (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Great job very nice.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So very clever of you! Great idea.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love this idea! Thanks, Linda.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Great Idea!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

I gave just used scrubbie yarn by itself because it's too thick to knit
With the dish cloth yarn, I really like your idea, will have to give it
A try


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

I love this idea!! That is the dishcloth pattern I use most these days. I have some scrubby yarn, and was using it for small scrubbies or a whole cloth made from it. I like your idea better!!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

If you have a Joann's near you - you may be able to find Red Heart Scrubby yarn there. Also Hobby Lobby sells scrubby yarn. Or you can always check on the internet! 


Pearls Girls said:


> Now I just need to find scrubber yarn. I have tons of dishcloth yarn. I am looking forward to trying the same. My DH who does dishes can never find a scrubby that is just right.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Scrubby yarn by Red Heart is fairly thick - I'd use single for the end.


toto said:


> I think this is a great idea. Someone said that they had used scrubby on one end; but no details.Did you use scrubby yarn--single--double--or along with cotton for scrubby end.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So clever


----------



## ELMAJG (Apr 9, 2014)

great idea


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for this very clever idea!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a clever idea!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

That is a great idea! Neat looking too.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great idea!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I love your scrubber/dishcloths! I made one, only I did 1/2 and 1/2. Too much! I'm trying your style next time! I've also been making those crocheted sponges that a fellow KPer shared here several days ago! They are great and "work up" so quickly!


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

How clever!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

And that saves on the scrubby - that yarn is expensive. I made two scrubbies out of one ball - but made lots of them for Christmas presents last year. Your idea is a pretty good one.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Geat idea! Love the colors :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What I great idea. Now to find the Red Heart Scrubby yarn.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I like your idea. Those would make great gifts, too.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Very good idea...love the scrubby part....so useful...thanks!!
julie


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

JoAnn's has Red Heart Srubby on sale ([email protected]) (at least on-line) and today they have ship for $1.99 with ZJNZ083 code.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

JoAnn's has Red Heart Srubby on sale ([email protected]) (at least on-line) and today they have ship for $1.99 with ZJNZ083 code.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a question for you! love the idea but curious to know if you use one strand of scrubby yarn or 2 strands?


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good idea!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Now that's clever! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> What I great idea. Now to find the Red Heart Scrubby yarn.


Try Joann's.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

JLEIGH said:


> I love your scrubber/dishcloths! I made one, only I did 1/2 and 1/2. Too much! I'm trying your style next time! I've also been making those crocheted sponges that a fellow KPer shared here several days ago! They are great and "work up" so quickly!


What does the crochet sponges look like? I missed that post.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a great idea and your washcloths are really pretty, especially the one with the red scrubby. Am I right that these are to use on the dishes and not the body?
Joann's web site says that Red Heart Scrubby is to be washed in cold water and no bleach. I'm not sure about that, I like to wash dish cloths and dish towels in hot water and bleach.


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

Excellent idea!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I love where you placed the scrubby! I'll have to try this!


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

gakernil said:


> I have a question for you! love the idea but curious to know if you use one strand of scrubby yarn or 2 strands?


Just a single strand of Scrubby yarn, I use a size 7 needle for all of it.


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> That's a great idea and your washcloths are really pretty, especially the one with the red scrubby. Am I right that these are to use on the dishes and not the body?
> Joann's web site says that Red Heart Scrubby is to be washed in cold water and no bleach. I'm not sure about that, I like to wash dish cloths and dish towels in hot water and bleach.


I've washed them with the rest of my towels in hot water, no bleach, then into the dryer. No problems. 
You could use them on your body, I made a small 4x4 solid Scrubby, for just my face, it's sort of like the "Buff Puff" they use to make. It's great for exfoliating.


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for the idea. What I like about it as well is that one can now use partial balls of cotton Is there a different "feel" to scrubby cotton?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I found scrubby yarn at Walmart today. Small skeins in black, red, turquoise and bright pink. I didn't like any of the colors but thought black would go with most of the dishcloth yarn I have


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

Penny Tolsma said:


> Thank you for the idea. What I like about it as well is that one can now use partial balls of cotton Is there a different "feel" to scrubby cotton?


The scrubby yarn is polyester. It reminds me of when the tension of a sewing machine is bad and the thread gets all tangled up. It's a little different to work with but not bad.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> What I great idea. Now to find the Red Heart Scrubby yarn.


I couldn't find it near me and I went to Walmart.com and found it for $3.82. I ordered and had it sent to my local store with no shipping charge. I ordered it Tuesday and it will be ready for pick up on Monday! I'm excited to try.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

What a good idea.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a GREAT idea. I have not been fond of the scrubby yarn by itself. Now, why didn't I think of doing that!!! . Very clever...and they are pretty too. Thanks for sharing your creative idea.


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> That's a GREAT idea. I have not been fond of the scrubby yarn by itself. Now, why didn't I think of doing that!!! . Very clever...and they are pretty too. Thanks for sharing your creative idea.


I must admit I wasn't crazy about it either by itself but then I came up with this sort of cloth and I ended up make lots of them for Christmas gifts.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great way to have the best of two worlds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

You are so clever. I never would have thought of doing this. That is why I just love this site. Such clever people are on here.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have come up with a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll do that with my leftover scrubby yarn too. That's a perfect idea!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I really like your idea! Thank you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

JoAnn 's has Red Heart Scrubby on sale this week for $2.99 a skein and they have it in a lot of colors..


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

great work


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice and great idea!


----------



## Knitwitless (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes!!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for this idea. I need to make a few gifts for my family and this is it


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Annette1166 said:


> I must admit I wasn't crazy about it either by itself but then I came up with this sort of cloth and I ended up make lots of them for Christmas gifts.


I plan on making lots too. I just happened to have a "Grandma" on needles experimenting with a different stitch instead of garter...using up yarn and needed to add so I tried your idea, worked up great. Do not like crochet with it but have used scrubby making the "mini almost lost dishcloth" pattern for coasters and possible face scubs.. Again, absolutely love your idea, appreciate your shinning a lightbulb where mine was obviously turned off!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice wash clothes.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I have some Bernat Handicrafter from Wal-mart and Scrub It (100%cotton) from Mary Maxim. Scrub It is on sale now for 2.99CAD.

Thank you for this great idea.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I'm going to try that with the rest of my scrubby yarn. Thank you.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

love this yarn and i will try what u did, thanks for sharing the idea


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Love this idea! Thanks.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Now I just need to find scrubber yarn. I have tons of dishcloth yarn. I am looking forward to trying the same. My DH who does dishes can never find a scrubby that is just right.


I found some scrubby yarn on e-bay


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

The yarn I use is from Red Heart. I got it from Joanne's.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Annette1166 said:


> I've taken Red Hearts Scrubby and Knit Picks Dishy or Peaches and Cream yarn, used a simple washcloth pattern to come up with these. My family loves them.
> Thanks for looking


When I make Dishclothes like yours I use 2 crochet thread cuz I don't like thick Dishclothes. I'm going to try adding some scrubbie like you did. How many rows did you knit with scrubbie yarn? Thank you!!!


----------



## DeeDee4144 (Feb 9, 2019)

Where do you find a pattern for this?


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

DeeDee4144 said:


> Where do you find a pattern for this?


I use the diagonal dishcloth pattern and use the 2 strands of crochet thread and knit about 60 stitches in center and then decrease. I hope that helps you. It does leave counters wet so I dry off with towel. I cant stand the thick dishcloths GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

DeeDee4144 said:


> Where do you find a pattern for this?


You can find lots on Ravelry.com. It is free to join. Here is a link to a pattern you might begin with; you can add the scrubbie yarn part of the way through the dishcloth.

https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/cozybycharlotte/840497/Grandmas_Favorite_Washcloth.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1549827257&Signature=boiyvvKk53d10h4yblVkhBoy1SY%3D&key_expires=1549827257&key=pD0IjBjjsc5lyzijsRsDiw


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea..nice work! :sm24:


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

The Reader said:


> You can find lots on Ravelry.com. It is free to join. Here is a link to a pattern you might begin with; you can add the scrubbie yarn part of the way through the dishcloth.
> 
> https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/cozybycharlotte/840497/Grandmas_Favorite_Washcloth.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1549827257&Signature=boiyvvKk53d10h4yblVkhBoy1SY%3D&key_expires=1549827257&key=pD0IjBjjsc5lyzijsRsDiw


The way I make my dishcloths they're the way I like them scrubber built in with the 2 crochet threads I dont want any other pattern for my dishcloths I make mine diagonal and use 2 crochet threads I could put in a scrubbie yarn if I want to


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I like the Scrubby in a corner...I found some Scrubby yarn at Ice yarns so now have a few colours


----------

